# [Tuto]Synchro Mobiles+iTunes



## oohTONY (17 Décembre 2006)

*SYNCRHONISER UNE MEMOIRE EXTERNE ET iTUNES
Pour OS X 10.3 ou supérieur (Universal Binarie)





​* 

*I  Logiciels/Matériel Requis :*

    A ) SyncTunes V 1.6.1  Clique droit, Télécharger...
    B ) iTunes 5.0 ou supérieur
    C ) Une mémoire externe montée sur le Mac
    D ) Un Lecteur MP3/Portable/Carte Mémoire reconnu comme mémoire externe

*II  Utilisation :
*
*1)    Créer une Liste de Lecture Synchronisable :*




​ 
Dans cette liste vous ajouterez et supprimerez les Titres qui vous plaises (ça ne prend pas plus de place, une liste de lecture cest juste des LIENS vers vos titres).

*2)    Utiliser SyncTunes :*

Déjà il faut ouvrir le logiciel




​Playlist > pour choisir la Playlist à synchroniser (iTuneMyWalkman pour moi)
-    Current PDA tracks will be : « Replaced » toute la PlayList est recopiée et réencodée si loption est choisie
      « Merged » seul les nouveaux titres sont remplacés *mais ceux supprimés ne sont pas enlevés de la mémoire externe !*
Podcasts > pour synchroniser ses Podcasts (pas testé)
Volume > Choisir le Volume Externe de destionation 
-    Destination Folder > Le dossier de destination dans le Lecteur (MP3 pour les Mobiles Walkman Sony-Ericsson)
-    Transfert Files which are > types de fichiers à transférer (MP3 et AAC sont lus sur les Sony-Ericsson)
-    Eject Volume after sync > ejecter la mémoire après la synchro

Sync > cliquer ici pour commencer la synchro.


*3)    Paramétrer SynTunes :*

Je vais vous parler des fonctions essentielles car je ne les comprends pas toutes les traductions ne sont pas assurées :S




​-    Use Simple Mode > ne copie que les MP3 et AAC (hors Podcast)
-    Number of destination folder Levels > nombre de dossier denregistrement, 2 = Artists/Albums
-    Use ID3 Name tag for filenames > utiliser les Tags diTunes pour renommer les fichiers (super Pratique !) > je ne sais pas si les Pochettes dAlbums sont incluses aux titres, à tester 
-    Remove accents > enlève tous les caractères susceptibles de ne pas être lus par votre Lecteur.
-    Create .m3u playslist > créer des playlists dAlbums au cas ou votre lecteur les lis
-    Convert transferred tracks using > CONVERTIT VOS FICHIER (changement de format, de bitrate)
>> Choisir AAC ou MP3, choisir le Bitrate minimum (si vous mettez 192, vos fichiers en 128kbts ne seront pas convertis en 192kbts)
>> Cela naffecte pas vos fichiers originaux, ca peut prendre plus de temps (15/20 sec par fichiers chez moi)




​*Points positifs :*
-    Leger
-    Très Simple
-    Utilise les Tags des MP3
-    Encodage intélligent (ne convertit pas en 192 des originaux en 128) et assez rapide suivant le Mac

*Points Négatifs :*
-    Uniquement en Anglais
-    *Ne supprime pas les titres sur la Mémoire externe retirés de la Playlist* 



_Merci à 'pascalformac' de MacGé pour m'avoir conseillé le programme, merci de me signaler toute erreur(s) présent(es) dans le Tutos ou ajouts éventuels...
_


----------



## oohTONY (30 Décembre 2006)

Alors ? Pas d'avis ? Ca sert à personne ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2006)

Mais biensûre que si  

C'est en épinglé, cela a certainement servi à beaucoup..
Et puis lorsqu'un tuto est bien fait, il ne nécessite pas de questions


----------



## HolyTrinhThi (9 Juin 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai la version 2.0.0 de SyncTunes (en français) mais j'ai cependant un probleme persistant : même après avoir réglé toutes les options/préférences, il ne me trouve jamais plus de "0 Mb requis" :/ Je tente de synchroniser avec la carte MS Pro 512Mb de mon W810i.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une suggestion ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Alors ? Pas d'avis ? Ca sert à personne ?


Bon, c'est vrai qu'il y a peu de réponses sur ce sujet, alors j'y vais de la mienne : EXCELLENT !

Oui c'est tout : tout marche parfaitement.


----------



## KomA_One (13 Août 2007)

Même réponse que précédemment : tout marche bien.

Merci pour le plan et le tuto très bien fait.


----------



## JPD (23 Mai 2009)

Dommage que ce programme n'existe plus...


----------



## kephas (7 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un soucis avec ce logiciel, soit il n'est plus compatible avec la version 8.2 de Itunes, soit j'ai un soucis, mais il m'indique ne pas trouver de liste de lecture...
Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème???


----------



## cham (14 Juillet 2009)

kephas a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un soucis avec ce logiciel, soit il n'est plus compatible avec la version 8.2 de Itunes, soit j'ai un soucis, mais il m'indique ne pas trouver de liste de lecture...
> Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème???



Oui, moi ! Je sens que iTunes 8.2 a introduit qq changements et comme SyncTunes n'est plus développé... dommage.


----------



## kephas (14 Juillet 2009)

Oui mais alors... qu'utiliser comme programme pour faire la même chose?????


----------



## Mamaxe (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour. 
J'ai un MacBook de 4 Go sous 2 Ghz.

*J'ai 3 questions :*
1 : Est-ce que ça marche avec *iTunes 10 ?*
2 : Qu'est-ce exactement qu'une Mémoire Externe ? Est-ce un Disque Dur externe ?
3 Ce logiciel est-il adapté au transfert de musique de iTune 10 vers un téléphone Portable ?

Car j'ai moi même tenté de transférer quelques play-list de iTune vers mon téléphone portable Nokia 6700.

*Voici comme j'ai fait :*
Après avoir créé une play-list en Mp3 pour être sûr que ça passe, j'ai fait : 
" Bibliothèque -)  Exporter la Liste ".

J'ai enregistré cette liste sur mon bureau avec les 2 formats musicaux possible : 
Une fois en format M3U et aussi avec l'autre format M3U8, afin d'être sûr d'avoir au moins une des versions de la play-list qui fonctionne, si ce n'est les 2 bien sûr.

Puiis j'ai branché mon téléphone portable en Usb et j'ai simplement fait glisser les deux fichiers M3U et M3U8 dans le portable, pour pouvoir expérimenter les deux formats.

Puis mon téléphone m'a proposé d'actualiser ces fichiers nouvellement importés via l'application *Sync* du téléphone, et j'ai dit oui.

Hélas ! Dans les 2 cas, le nom de la play-list est bien transféré dans le téléphone, mais elles sont toutes les deux complètement vides ! Rien à écouter !

Je ne comprends pas, car cette façon de faire me semble être la seule possibilté de transfert.

*Ai-je mal choisi mes réglages ?*
*Et surtout si ma façon de faire n'est pas adaptée, ce logiciel de synchro, si il est compatible avec iTune 10, pourra t'il faire le même office ?*

*Enfin cette question Bonus :* Puis-je choisir un format MP4, Apple Lossless, même si je mets seulement un petit nombre de chansons dans le téléphone afin d'avoir sur mon portable Nokia, la meilleure qualité sonore possible comme avec un iPod ?

Je précise enfin que mon téléphone Nokia 6700 n'est pas compatible avec l'application iSync de Mac Intosh.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos précieux éclaircissements.


----------

